
Candles Anyone? [Pipe Tobacco, Coconut Bourbon, Leather] - flyingshoes
Hello HN,<p>I&#x27;d like to make some candles this weekend. If anyone is interested in the candles I make, I&#x27;ve enabled a 60% off coupon.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.etsy.com&#x2F;shop&#x2F;thoughtfulcandlesnyc?coupon=60PEROFF<p>I enjoy making them. I&#x27;d like to make some for people this weekend.<p>That&#x27;s all.<p>Thanks for reading.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thoughtfulcandles.com&#x2F;candles&#x2F;products&#x2F;how-i-make-my-candles&#x2F; (if you want more info behind my us).
======
flyingshoes
oh - and if you want one, but the price is still too expensive, dm me. I can
create a steeper coupon for you.

